# HF Dust Collector Motor is Junk - Buying new impeller & motor (2-3HP)



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

So I tried to fix the centrifugal switch on my HF DC, and am still having the same issues. Rather than spend $160 on another HF dust collector (just to get the motor/impeller swapped out), I am going to purchase a 2-3 HP model from grizzly or another reputable brand with a decent warranty…

My setup has the motor, impeller, Super Dust Deputy and Wynn filter with all 4" PVC piping runs. I am thinking of going with a 3HP motor to draw more CFM than the HF did. Although a 2HP and better impeller is probably better than HF's…

Please let me know if anyone knows of any deals or recommendations on which brand/model they would recommend. Trying to spend under $400.

Thanks


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't buy anything with an electric motor from Harbor Freight. They simply sell poor quality stuff.

The only thing I've bought from Harbor Freight in the last 3 years was a tack hammer. Surprise, surprise it failed too. I mean honestly it's a tack hammer. How on earth do you make a bad one? I'm not sure but they found a way.

A 3hp motor probably won't give you any more meaningful CFM's. Impeller design has a lot to do with it (and actual vs. claimed motor power) but when I was comparing the 2hp and 3hp Tempest cyclones, the CFM was almost identical. They have big 14-15" impellers and offer great performance. My 2hp is still going strong, but sadly they aren't made any more.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The motor must have a NEMA code. Match that code to any 2HP decent motor from a local supplier in your area, and just swap out the motor? You might even get lucky and find a used one along the line. I'd at least try before I ditched the whole thing.


----------



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

Putting a bigger motor on the same impeller will do nothing. The rikon 12"impelled will fit in your housing and costs about $110 shipped but people are reporting they are back ordered. That impeller will require a real 2hp motor. Need to make sure what you find online has the correct mount and rpm.

If you really want an increase in suction I would look for a 3hp 4 bag style collector that you can rob the motor and impeller from. Those 3hp collectors typically had 14" impellers which would be a big increase from the tiney HF impeller.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The motor only matters inasmuch as you need a powerful enough motor to drive a big impeller. You're never going to get any more aiir moving through the crappy, tiny HF impeller no matter what you do.


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

> The motor only matters inasmuch as you need a powerful enough motor to drive a big impeller. You re never going to get any more aiir moving through the crappy, tiny HF impeller no matter what you do.
> 
> - jonah


Exactly, that is why i am asking for suggestions for a 2-3HP & impeller combo to use with my existing cyclone and Wynn filter.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You might consider moving to a "real" 2 hp unit (at least an 12" impeller) to save money. The 4" existing ducting will be a limiting factor. A 3 HP unit will move slightly more air through the duct, but probably not enough to make it worthwhile cost-wise.


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

> You might consider moving to a "real" 2 hp unit (at least an 12" impeller) to save money. The 4" existing ducting will be a limiting factor. A 3 HP unit will move slightly more air through the duct, but probably not enough to make it worthwhile cost-wise.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I am considering swapping the 4" trunk line out to 6" if I go with a 3HP unit. Trying to find a reliable 3HP unit for under $400 is tough. I would be open to a used 3HP if it was under $250…but haven't found anything locally.

In hind sight, I should have just put up the extra $ from the beginning and bought a 3hp cyclone unit from grizzly instead of trying to be cheap. Cost me the same in the long run, any many headaches.


----------



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

> You might consider moving to a "real" 2 hp unit (at least an 12" impeller) to save money. The 4" existing ducting will be a limiting factor. A 3 HP unit will move slightly more air through the duct, but probably not enough to make it worthwhile cost-wise.
> 
> - Fred Hargis
> 
> ...


I wonder if Grizzly would sell you a blower/impeller housing with the impeller already mounted? Then you could search for a decent quality used 3HP motor. They do come up for sale quite frequently if you know where to look. At least that is what I have been told. I had to purchase a used 5HP motor not too long ago and my buddy who deals in these things found me one for a steal. If you can't get the blower/impeller housing from Grizzly for a decent price then I would start by just upgrading the impeller to the 12" Rikon, and changing out your trunk line for 6" pvc versus the 4" you have now. I would think that would be a fairly substantial upgrade over what you have now, then you can add a new (or used) 3HP motor later. From my research it seems that your first upgrade should be to switch out the 4" trunk line for a 6" trunk line. Then purchase a Rikon or Jet 12" impeller and then last do the motor upgrade.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

These threads are always interesting. I wonder how much time and effort is reasonable to do these modifications. When does the return on investment become to low. I guess it depends on if you want to spend your time on making sawdust or modifying an HF unit.

I saw somewhere the cost of adding a dust deputy and Wynn filter to a HF along with other changes and it was a lot.


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

> These threads are always interesting. I wonder how much time and effort is reasonable to do these modifications. When does the return on investment become to low. I guess it depends on if you want to spend your time on making sawdust or modifying an HF unit.
> 
> I saw somewhere the cost of adding a dust deputy and Wynn filter to a HF along with other changes and it was a lot.
> 
> - Redoak49


Bottom line is you are about $650 to take a HF and add Wynn filter, Super Dust Deputy and collection drum.

Looking back, I wish I would have bought a Grizzly 3HP unit with (2) canister filters (currently going for $785) and added a cyclone to it. Or purchased one of their cyclone setups for ~$1,200.

for $650 you are hoping that the cheap motor and impeller gamble you took actually pays off. Add to that, the time spent screwing around with the thing that could have been spent actually doing the hobby it was meant for.

If only I could go back in time haha


----------



## RibTurner (Sep 27, 2019)

I found the rikon impeller on their website, it's in stock right now.
https://www.rikonparts.com/product/impeller-c-5-4-2


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

> These threads are always interesting. I wonder how much time and effort is reasonable to do these modifications. When does the return on investment become to low. I guess it depends on if you want to spend your time on making sawdust or modifying an HF unit.
> 
> I saw somewhere the cost of adding a dust deputy and Wynn filter to a HF along with other changes and it was a lot.
> 
> - Redoak49


Likewise. I've read a lot of threads like this and I've decided to ride out my Mini Gorilla until I can afford to get a CV1800.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Why buy anything you have to rebuild to use it? From other threads, it costs about the same $$$ PLUS your time. (If you have the tools to do the work. ) If you can swing the $, spend it now on a big enough unit with a good filter.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Why buy anything you have to rebuild to use it? From other threads, it costs about the same $$$ PLUS your time. (If you have the tools to do the work. ) If you can swing the $, spend it now on a big enough unit with a good filter.
> 
> - ibewjon


+1 i always get a kick out of these HF dc threads, guys talking about how to cobble together something that only works half ass and needs replacing in a few years.spend or save up to get a good dependable unit,it's gonna be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## t3steve (Sep 14, 2018)

Buy used.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> So I tried to fix the centrifugal switch on my HF DC, and am still having the same issues. Rather than spend $160 on another HF dust collector (just to get the motor/impeller swapped out), I am going to purchase a 2-3 HP model from grizzly or another reputable brand with a decent warranty…
> 
> My setup has the motor, impeller, Super Dust Deputy and Wynn filter with all 4" PVC piping runs. I am thinking of going with a 3HP motor to draw more CFM than the HF did. Although a 2HP and better impeller is probably better than HF s…
> 
> ...


Hmm, Does not compute?
Cheap Chinese carp or not; Never met a motor that I couldn't repair for < $40. New bearings, new switch, done. That is unless rotor is rubbing, or winding's are shorted, and can check that before you spend any money.
Not sure what your problem was at first, but can't help without more information.

BTW - Look closely on the Grizzly or other Asian made units if don't want cheap junk. Most of cheap brands are using Chinese made motors just like HF. Even some of the Taiwan made units, have motors made in China.

Finding cheap 3HP dust collectors is tough. They aren't as common, as cheap 1-2Hp units, and they are hard to kill. I can always find 3-5HP unit on CL for < $500. Like these:
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/d/tempe-dust-collector-5hp-1ph/6975296131.html
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/d/chandler-heights-powermatic-dual-dust/6973513339.html

If your profile listed the area you are located in, someone local might have just want you want?

PS -The debate on upgrading HF to cyclone .vs. buying pre-built cyclone has been rehashed so many times it is nauseating.

IMHO - it comes down to how you want to spend your money and your time. Some folks only have $50 month for hobby and the slow time consuming upgrade of HF unit is selected. 
If cyclone units were more common, and readily available in used market; there would be no debate; It you want a cyclone dust collector > buy used cyclone, or buy new. 
Also, Modifying tools is for those that like working on tools more than making things from wood. Nothing wrong with this choice, but it is choice; whether other wood workers agree with choice or not. 
I wished more folks would understand we all make different choices, and not try convince others to that buying a $1200-$1500 cyclone is best choice.

For the record: Having a cyclone dust collector is choice:
I don't own a cyclone dust collector. My budget is small, but my time is not cheap either. I chose to use simple single stage dust collector with cartridge filter. 
Thanks for reading. As always, YMMV

Best Luck.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I also do not have a cyclone. No real estate to park it in my small shop. I started with a north state DC 25 years ago, before pleated filters and good bags. I did change to the jet pleated filter and plastic bag, and added the vortex cone when it became available as a part. Today I would buy the jet with pleated filter and vortex cone. The cone creates a cyclone effect, and run 5", 26 guage steel ductwork. My DC, which is a jet copy works great. I am planning to purchase an industrial grade air velocity meter from Dwyer soon to get a real read on air speed and CFM. A cheap annamometer will not give a true reading. I will post the results. Long winded post, but a home shop should be very well served with a DC like this. Without the pita of building a DC from a third rate DC.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I also do not have a cyclone. No real estate to park it in my small shop. I started with a north state DC 25 years ago, before pleated filters and good bags. I did change to the jet pleated filter and plastic bag, and added the vortex cone when it became available as a part. Today I would buy the jet with pleated filter and vortex cone. The cone creates a cyclone effect, and run 5", 26 guage steel ductwork. My DC, which is a jet copy works great. I am planning to purchase an industrial grade air velocity meter from Dwyer soon to get a real read on air speed and CFM. A cheap annamometer will not give a true reading. I will post the results. Long winded post, but a home shop should be very well served with a DC like this. Without the pita of building a DC from a third rate DC.
> 
> - ibewjon


+1 you said enough.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

My mileage must have been different as I have 2 harbor freight DC'S and both have served me very well. Have I modified them? Yes one is vented outside with a SDD at the blower, 5" trunk 12' to a 90* in line elbow then 4' down to one 4" port on a 24" double drum sander. At the 90* in line elbow it continues 4' then 90* down 8' to the floor to a 90* elbow then 5' to an inline 45* up to a 4" port on the bottom of a table saw. At the inline 45* it continues 3' to another inline 45* then up to my router table extension with an Incra clean sweep dust collection cabinet. At the 45 it ends with a 2 1/2" port to use a shop vac hose. All have gates to shut them off when not in use. The other one I put a Winn filter on to replace the bag filter. It has a 20' 4" hose on it that I plug in to the other 4" port of the double drum sander when I am sanding something. Otherwise I use the Rockler clean sweep to keep the floor clean with it. This system along with an air cleaner overhead serves me very well. The only thing I wish is that I could get some dust collection for my circular saw besides my clothes! I really love the saw and would use it more if it had dust collection. Can't see getting a Festool for as little as I would need it.


----------

